# Contador de 0 a F Automatico...



## chusterboy (May 13, 2008)

Hey alguien podria ayudarme, me dejaron este proyecto y ps ya lo estoy realizando, simplemente que me atore en unos detalles, tengo que hacer un contador de 0 a F usando compuertas logicas and,or,etc, y que sus salidas se muestren en un display, manualmente eso si slo se hacer, pero lo que no se como es hacerlo automatico, que el solito haga los cambios sin que yo tenga que esta r cambiando a tierra o voltaje las entradas, no se si me explico, la maestra dice que para ello usemos el 74193 y un temporizador, para que este le de la señal al 74193 y haga los cambios automaticos, pero la vdd es que no tengo ni idea de como armar, ¿en donde deben de ir las 4 entradas?.¿y a donde van las 7 salidas de las letras?,la vdd no le agarro bien, espero y alguien me pueda ayudar,thnxs por la atensión...


----------



## MaMu (May 16, 2008)

chusterboy dijo:
			
		

> Hey alguien podria ayudarme, me dejaron este proyecto y ps ya lo estoy realizando, simplemente que me atore en unos detalles, tengo que hacer un contador de 0 a F usando compuertas logicas and,or,etc, y que sus salidas se muestren en un display, manualmente eso si slo se hacer, pero lo que no se como es hacerlo automatico, que el solito haga los cambios sin que yo tenga que esta r cambiando a tierra o voltaje las entradas, no se si me explico, la maestra dice que para ello usemos el 74193 y un temporizador, para que este le de la señal al 74193 y haga los cambios automaticos, pero la vdd es que no tengo ni idea de como armar, ¿en donde deben de ir las 4 entradas?.¿y a donde van las 7 salidas de las letras?,la vdd no le agarro bien, espero y alguien me pueda ayudar,thnxs por la atensión...



No entiendo, si solo lo tenes que hacer con compuertas, porque no hacer un clock con una NAND por ejemplo.
En cuanto al 74193, busca en el foro, es un tema que se ha tratado muchas veces.

Saludos


----------

